# when do u think we will have ice again!!



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

contest

no prize just wondering when do u think we will have fishible ice again


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

When it gets colder


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Lmao Big D. Walked Right In To It!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You better do your dance Carl. I recieved my new ice rod & Reels today along with the other things you ice guys said to get!! I'm still wondering why the heck I'm doing this? Set on a frozen lake fishing in an 8" hole and hoping like hell a fish comes by that is hungry. The only thing left to get is the Brandy!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Dale....did ya get a Vex too?

Gene


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

dont worry when you sit on that 8" hole the fish will come. Tell em Big D they will come, and hungry too. Pray for cold


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll guess !!!!

12-15-05


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Elamenohpee: I hope your wrong!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hopefully around the 25th of this month. (and year  )

(hopefully sooner  )


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

TX, didn't get that fancy, YET! I'll decide how "HOOKED" I am on this after I fish a few times.  Still wondering why   Hey anything to entertain you guys. Trying to figure how well much dome tent will work as an ice shanty.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Dome tents work better as kites than as shantys when it is windy


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a joke! Real ice guys use Buckets, at least that's what Big Daddy tells me


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just remember, not everyone has large 
 a bucket as Big Daddy! Yuck, yuck, yuck!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The weather report for the next week looks pretty grim for us ice fishermen.It just might be early February before we can get our fix.I was teased 2 weeks ago at Presque.I'm starting to wonder if it was all just a dream.Carl, it's time to hang up that ice dance and do something different.I was thinking something along the lines of the Wolly Mammoth Breakdance or the Siberian Squash.I watched Lake Rockwell open up today and cried watching every inch of ice cover turn to open water.And I thought Boston had the curse!!!!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I looked at the pic I took of the bath tub full of fish I got at Presque last year and the date stamp on the pic is Feb 16th. We will get ice..............it just sucks having to wait after the tease we had.

Gene


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw on the weather channel that it supposed to be 70 next Tuesday in Columbus!!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I think I'll drill a hole in the top of the freezer & try to hook some crappie.
Steelmagoo, what's the strength of the vexilar? I'd like to avoid the turkey at all costs.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Put the Vex on top of the fridge and I can tell you if you have chocolate or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We'll make it interesting and put the olives in there. Blue cheese and garlic stuffed. Whateveres hooked goes into the martini's


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Dusting off boat , greasing wheelbearings putting ice equipment away. Figure I will force issue one way or the other.


----------



## ice cube (Dec 15, 2004)

Sounds like the weather will change at the end of next week.
I've been so depressed with the weather that I haven't even been able to post anything. THE CUBE has almost melted!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Two weeks from yesterday, 1/8. It's coming back, gang.

I've danced, prayed, and sacrificed three goats and a chicken to the Ice Goddess, so it's on the way. 

Still dancin' though....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol.........


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I predict January 12th 2006!!!!!

flash----------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

time to pick yourself up out of that funk guys.....

i dont see why someone wouldnt be able to get on ponds by the middle of next week. thats like the 19th or so....

*Starting this thursday night, a solid 7 days with no temp. forecast above 32!!!*
check out the forecast:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/US...ecasts&product=Forecast&prodnav=none&pid=none


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Should happen. The water temps are right there now and some good Arctic stuff should get it done fairly quick. I sure as heck hope so.


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

Low temps starting Thur. Jan 13th. are
19,10,12,14,17,19.

Hardwater by the 18th or 19th.....I hope

Keep dancin' Big Daddy


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

IF we get two weeks of sub-20 temps, then there's a chance for 4-6" of good ice. The reservoirs are relatively high, so not only more thermal mass, but also dropping water (cracks!). Now that the days are getting longer, there's more potential for sunlight (argh!). The long range forecast for this winter was "wet", not "cold". So far, it's been a lot more wet than cold, hasn't it?

I hate to be the wet blanket, but I'm not sure we'll get there again this year. I know last year was a late freeze, but temps didn't have as far to go and the water was already at winter pool. Boy would I love to be wrong, though!

Not only are my trailer tags expired, I lost my auger on the one and only ice outing! Talk about being in a funk...


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

You Better Get Your Stuff Ready Because We Will Be Fishing Next Friday If Not Sooner, Im Telling You Its On Its Way So Beware.
Quote Me Next Friday Not This Friday Next. Go Big Daddy Go


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

is that the friday after next or the friday after this friday but before the friday after that? what about thursday????


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Dohhhhhhhhhhhhh Whatch it Bart before i kick you a$$. Get ready Johnboy i can hear it can you? I see ice not dead people.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

"Starting this thursday night, a solid 7 days with no temp. forecast above 32!!!" 


Make that 9 days!!!


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I predict it will be next weekend !!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy I hope we have ice, or I'll have 2- new ice outfits to sell.  
Waited 25 years to do this again and all we have had is RAIN!!! Someday maybe!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

with all this flooding the roads r going to be bad when it freezes


----------

